# Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014



## umaril (17. Januar 2014)

hey Angelfreunde. 

Ich halte mich mal kurz. habe mir gestern dieses set bestellt in der 3.1 variante und werde es ausgiebig testen für alle die villeicht auch danach liebäugeln.


*morgen sind sie da*



Edit: keine Fremdbilder und Fremdtexte einstellen


----------



## umaril (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014*

So heute sind sie endlich da.

Ausgepackt und war gleich sehr angetan wo ich das erste gerät in der Hand hielt. Ein sehr hochwertigen und absolut robustes, doppelwandiges Gehäuse mit leichter Gummierung. Um die Beschreibung zu berichtigen, es sind 10 polyphone und 5 normale töne vorhanden, wobei der Anzeiger erst 3 mal mit einem festgelegten Standard Ton piept und danach mit den eigens eingestellten Ton weitermacht . ich finde das sehr gelungen da man merkt wenn es nur zupft der Standard Ton piept und erst bei weiterem Abzug der selbst eingestellte Ton anfängt. Finde das aus dem Grund gut das man nicht gleich losrennen muss wenn, es nur leicht zupft. Alle Geräte laufen mit 9 Volt Block Batterie. Die anzeige LED sind sehr gut weil sie auch genauso hell leuchten wenn man den Anzeiger von der Seite betrachtet das ist ein guter Vorteil da ich nicht aufstehen muss falls das Rotpott im 90 Grad Winkel steht was aus Platzmangel und der Richtung wo ich Angel oft vor kommt. Die 1zu1 Übertragung ist top und bei Abzug leuchtet die farbige LED am Resiver und bei Fallbiss die darunterliegende weiße LED. Beim Anzeiger leuchtet bei Abzug die rechte LED und bei Fallbiss die linke LED. Jeder Anzeiger lässt sich in jeder Farbe betreiben, das heißt ihr habt freie Wahl in welche Farbe sie leuchten sollen.

Meine Meinung zum ersten Eindruck ist sehr gut. weitere Tests werde ich die Tage vornehmen (ich baue sie Draußen auf und werde sie regelmäßig mit Wasser übergießen und sie alle eingeschaltet lassen danach gehts an den Teich 5 Nächte. 

Werde euch bald berichten lg Umaril (bin echt jetzt schon begeistert von die Teile)


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014*

Haben die 1:1 Übertragung?


----------



## umaril (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Haben die 1:1 Übertragung?



*ja haben sie* und zu den LED´s da es smd LED´s sind , sind sie extrem hell und dazu nur halb so gross. die led am resiver stellt so manche kopflanpe in den schatten und auch die nachtbeleuchtung der anzeiger ist bei einem biss sehr hell und leuchtet alles sehr gut aus


----------



## carphunterhb (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014*

Hallo Ich interessiere mich für das Set nur hab ich noch ein paar Fragen bevor ich kaufe.

1. Fallbisserkennung: optisch & akustisch ( anderer Ton als beim Run )
2. Automatische Nachtbeleuchtung ?
3. Wird die Nachtbeleuchtung wie bei dem Vorgängermodel auf die Illus übertragen ? 
4. leuchten die Illus beim Run dauerhaft + Nachleuchtfunktion und beim Fallbiss blinken + Nachleuchtfunktion ?
5. Reichweite sind die 150m garantiert oder gibt es Abzüge bei Bewuchs ?


----------



## Gitarrejones (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014*

hey wäre cool wenn du deine Erfahrungen die du bis jetzt mit den Bissanzeigern gesammelt hast hier mit uns teilen würdest, bin auch am überlegen ob ich sie mir bestellen soll =) 

LG Jonas


----------



## MalleKalle (15. August 2014)

*AW: Prologic Polyphonic V2 Set 3+1 VTSW 2014*

Nabend, wollt mal wissen ob du was neues zu berichten hast?! Hab den Vorgänger und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden, bis auf das diese stromfresser übelster Sorte sind, nen 9v Block von Varta in einer 4 Tages Session sind da keine Seltenheit..würd mich mal interessieren ob das aktuelle Modell den gleichen Durst hat. 

Gruß Kalle


----------

